# Have I got a leak? Our Gaslow realy is Gas-Low



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I fitted Gaslow 2 months ago. Scince then our gas seems to need frequent re-filling. We did have calor 1 x 13kG and a reserve 6kG, so I guess as we are now using a 11kG Gaslow (only fills to 80% so lets say 8.8kG (Am I correct?)) along with a Calor reserve of 6kG.

*There is a slight smell of gas when you open the locker.

* I have tried the Gaslow gauge leak test, the gauge does move down slightly after some time (the intructions state after the specified period of time, what is the "specified period of time"? as they do not state it!) as to me if it moves at all it must be leaking as there is not great temperature drop when I am testing.

* I have tried leak testing solutions and cannot find a bubble.

We refilled the Gaslow bottle on Friday 25th May. Cooked a a fair bit inc Hob Oven and BBQ, used our Truma Heating for water and space heating for no more than 2 hours a day and yet by Monday 28th evening the Gaslow was empty and had switched to the Calor reserve!.

So can anyone offer any advice or tips?

I noticed Russel had a problem with his Gas Hose and I have checked the joints thouroughly from the Bottles onward and no leaks!

Trev


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

seems odd, shouldn't run out so quick. If there are no discernible leaks, I should get an expert to look at it. You could have aleak elsewher on the lines. Are you sure it filled up? how much did it take?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Mike, thanks for the response.

When I filled up it took just over 19litres.

I am just going to check it again now and see if I can trace anything.

Trev


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Trev, on our recent 33 day trip of France we started with 2 x 11kg bottles which is i think 43lts of gas.

We had hookup on only 5 days, 3 days on a site and 2 days on electric at an Aire, so the rest of the time we used gas for everything, cooking, fridge, heating/hot water ect.

When we filled up on the day of our return we put in 28lts of gas approx. 1 and 1/3 bottles for 28 days of Aires camping. For you to use 21lts. in 3 days suggests you have a leak and should seek expert advice from Gaslow company.

Bob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Trev,

That's got me stumped.

1) Your gas consumption for 4 days suggests to me you have a significant leak which ought to smell like crazy.

2) Your description of your gauge needle moving slightly after a leak test (turning off at bottle and seeing if pressure drops) is at odds with this. Stipulated time is probably something around 30 secs - basically if you can see the needle movING (as opposed to having moved over a period) it is enough to do something about. If you don't see it movING but the pressure gradually drops over a much longer period it is something to keep an eye on and do a soap&water leak test on just the more convenient visible/ accessible joints in the gas locker.

3) Gaslow are great over the phone - superb receptionist/ secretary for MD Richard Glazebrook - so pose the problem to them and resolution/ satisfaction will not be too far away.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Hello there, thanks for all your replies.

My old mate who I trained as a refrigeration Engineer has just come round to help me out (he has moved onto commercial Gas/Oil and is Acopse and Corgi Trained/certified).

We have iscolated all the internal taps for ALL the appliances.

* Firstly he smelt the odour straight away
*We tried leak test solution - soaked all the joints, hoses regulator the lot nothing visible
* Carefully tested all joints with an electronic sniffer very slightest trace coming from the upper part of the Gaslow refillable

After removing the Gaslow Cylinder to Regulator hose (fitted through the Level valve) we noticed I had been bit heavy handed when tightening them up and the seals were squashed and distorted. We have replaced the hose complete with new seals, we have also replaced the Regulator to Bulkhead hose with re-inforced orange hose in place of the black one.......

Now the gauge test pressure is dropping much slower but he suggest there is still a tiny leak somewhere as in 30 mins it drops 3 little markers!

Still trying to trace it..............if we have one!

Trev


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

I had the same problem on a brand new 'van. We isolated everything and changed the cylinder, and removed the twin take-off gaslowe. All was well, as the used cylinder was now empty we re-newed that as well. Eventually we came to the conclusion that the original new flexible 'rubber' pipe was faulty, we re-newed that. Our Gaslowe now stays in the green for 24 hours. Gaslowe state that 10 minutes should be enough to establish if there is a leak or not.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

I believe that the 11kg is the 80% level. So in theory a cylinder will take approx 22 litres to fill.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*kGees*

Thanks for that Russel, I really thought it was 20% less than the 11kG. The van is still on test and I will report Back with further findings and for more andvice.

Trev


----------



## paul10june (Aug 7, 2007)

*Gaslow Smelly Cabinet - yet no discernable leak!*

Reading this thread, I too have just installed a Gaslow system. I too get the slightest whiff of gas, but the leak test shows the gauge not moving at all after 30 minutes. When I touch the pipework, my hands smell of gas - maybe the smell is actually the pipework rather than a leak?

My gas consumption seems fine, but I do worry a little about the gassy smell.

Paul


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

I have gaslow cylinders and recently I had a problem with the smell of gas, but the gauge never moved. The smell was not there all the time only now and again. It did not matter if the cylinders were full or only part filled. I got in touch with gaslow explained the situation, couple of days latter they sent a guy out to replace both cylinders. Not had a problem since. Best advice is contact Gaslow and ask them, they are very helpful. Hope this helps.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think that the stenching agent (smells like methyl or ethyl mercaptan) has an odour limit of between 0.001 and 0.002 ppm. Unstenched gas hardly smells at all (used to cary 34000 tonnes of the stuff at a time on ships....).

My gas locker smelt a bit when I installed the gaslow system and being paranoid about leaks I keep checking it. Of course, if you handle the top of a cylinder even out of the van and then sniff your hand you will smell "gas". If I stick my head in close to the cylinders I still imagine I can smell gas but it is more like a musty smell. I think a real gas leak would be very noticeable, but to err on the side of safety, everything needs checking out.

On another note - when working on an LNG ship, we always kept clear of the cargo engineer after he recharged the stenching unit for the boil off gas to be piped aft and burnt in the ships boilers. He would stink for a week, no matter how careful he was or how much he "suited and booted"

Hope that helps


----------



## paul10june (Aug 7, 2007)

*Gaslow Smelly Cabinet - yet no discernable leak!*

Thanks All.

I have contacted gaslow and very helpfully they are sending a man round to fix things. I am not that convinced the installation has been done to a high standard as there is also tension on the pipes - and i know that can not be right.

the cyclinder also seems to leak slightly from the top when the refuill adaptor is removed - I think it should be gas tight!

Paul


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

my brother in law used to travel the country putting the smell in gas{i kid you not} it is eythl Mercaptum, probably not spelt right.But the point im getting to is one single drop spilt when taking of the hose would make you thin there was a major leak, you know how much your hands smell when you unscrew your fill adaptor and thats only after a bit of vapour escape.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

the best way to test for a leak is to use a manometer as it will pick up the slightest leak on the whole system.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Manometer*



geordie01 said:


> the best way to test for a leak is to use a manometer as it will pick up the slightest leak on the whole system.


Hello,

I ahve a Manometer, where can I connect that onto the system.

450psi of nitrogen failed to find anything.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hello

Having had three Gaslow systems and three leaks, I am now looking to a fixed tank for my gas supply.

At present though, 2 x 13 kg Calor will keep me ticking over.

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I recently installed a second Gaslow cylinder.

I replaced the 'rubber' bose with stainless steel. I had been getting a whiff of gas before, when examining the old rubber hose i found that the rubber sealing washer was cracked.

The stainless hose is a metal to metal seal and now i have no smell and the Gaslow leak detector has been in the green for 3 weeks!


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like it could be a porous hose.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*



AberdeenAngus said:


> Sounds like it could be a porous hose.


But the hoses are new!

Trev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_
But the hoses are new!

Trev._

Thats no guarantee. I've had two new hoses leak. In both cases i suspected the crimped on metal fittings.


----------

